# Inversor casero



## plarenas (Mar 4, 2011)

Estimados de foros de electronica estoy con la idea de hacer un inversor de voltaje buscando encuentro muchos con el Circuito integrado 4047, se me ocurrio que seria sencillo hacer uno con un 555 solamente y un par de transistores, este es mi primer tema queria pedirles su opinion si creen que es posible.
Hice un circuito en un simulador que es este:
http://s3.subirimagenes.com:81/otros/previo/thump_6057518inversor-con-555.jpg


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 4, 2011)

La imagen te quedó demasiado chica, no se ve bien.

Para garantizar que TOn sea igual a TOff (Exacto) yo te diría de emplear una configuración así para el 555

Ver el archivo adjunto 5715​


----------



## Josefe17 (Mar 4, 2011)

Pues yo no, ya que probé esa configuración que me diste hace tiempo Fogo y me daba que uno era mayor al otro un poco (1.2 s vs 1.6 s). Hay otros circuitos cuyo periodo no es variable pero más exactos.


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 4, 2011)

Hola.

El 555 no es exacto en frecuencias bajas, cerca o menores a 1Hz.
Hay otras configuraciones con el 555 que dan el 50% de duty cycle.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## plarenas (Mar 5, 2011)

primero que nada quiero agradecerles sus valiosas respuestas, estuve buscando la forma de solucionar el tema del duty cycle y puse un contador y ajuste el 555 para que me diera 100 Hz, con eso logro 50 por cada salida, queria que me dijeran que les parece.


----------



## Mandrake (Mar 5, 2011)

plarenas dijo:


> . . . buscando la forma de solucionar el tema  del duty cycle y puse un contador y ajuste el 555 para que me diera 100  Hz . . .



El circuito parece bien. En mi opinion: para realizar ese tipo de convertidor, yo prefiero usar el CD4093 y seteado con una frecuencia mayor.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 6, 2011)

Porqué no usás directamente un TL494, es extremadamente barato, te ahorrás los 2 transistores excitadores, controlan exactamente los tiempos de conexión y desconexión, y por el mismo precio, hasta podes limitar la corriente o el ancho del pulso si querés.


----------



## plarenas (Mar 6, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Porqué no usás directamente un TL494, es extremadamente barato, te ahorrás los 2 transistores excitadores, controlan exactamente los tiempos de conexión y desconexión, y por el mismo precio, hasta podes limitar la corriente o el ancho del pulso si querés.



Era de porfiado tenia en mi cabeza usar un 555 pero parece que finalmente voy a usar un 4047


----------



## crossvongole (Sep 7, 2011)

encontre el siguiente circuito
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



donde quiero cambiar el mosfet or un irf 540 ya que no esta agotado el del dibujo.
bueno les cuento necesito un inversor de 12 dc a 220 ac que me genere por lo menos 100 w
encontre este cto re bueno ya que dice que puede generar hasta 500w...
nesesito
de cuanto es el condensador para generar los 50hz
de cuanto el transformador, yaque para el inversor no me sirve cualquier reductor,sino que necesito un elevador, nesesito posibles caracteristicas para que me genere los 100 w en su salida(I,del primario)

en este cto no puedo usar un cd ni micro ya que el profe no quiere que lo utilize porque cada grupo tiene que tener un cto diferente y ya los estan usando mis compañeros xd.
les dejo la fuente donde encontre el cto http://es.scribd.com/doc/23520763/Informacion-tecnica-inversor

agradesco cualquier ayuda,


----------



## zopilote (Sep 7, 2011)

Lo indicado para los mosfet de salida son los IRF44-48 , IRF3205, FQP50N06,  FQP56N06 ..etc con un voltaje de trabajo entre 50V a 75V y corrientes superiores a 40A, el transformador se calcula primero con la potencia  de  100W  y   220V en su salida , teoricamente tendrias 0.5A en el secundario, si en el primario se usa el bobinado de 9V~10V tendras una corriente de  11A a todo esto tienes que añadir un 25% de perdidas.  En el foro hay uno a  transistores.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 7, 2011)

Capacitores:

Ver el archivo adjunto 9958


----------



## crossvongole (Sep 7, 2011)

ok ,este cto no necesitara ningun tren de pulso 
bastara con dejar la etapa de filtro que me de 50 hz?
otra cosa
estara bien este cto que lo hise en proteus y me funca. ayuda pliss

calcule lo que me pasaron i me da 72,15 hz
pregunta que hace el primer condensador el que esta solo, sera este el que me reduce para que me de los 50 hz?


----------



## matijuarez (Dic 15, 2011)

Hola gente,me remito a ustedes despues de tanto tiempo para mostrarles mi proximo amor  Se trata de un inversor 12 vcc a 220 vca (en mi pais tenemos 220 V 50 Hz,se puede cambiar eso) que ya es bien conocido por todos seguramente.
Usa un cd4047 y dos IRF540 para conmutar el voltaje en el secundario(que se usa como primario) del trafo.
Primero que nada quiero que me den opiniones sobre el circuito,ya escuche malas referencias pero quiero que me las expliquen,tambien tengo unas dudas elementales sobre el trafo:
-como uso un trafo comun pero lo conecto al revez quiero saber si le afecta en algo que el primario en este caso este del lado de afuera(en relacion cercania con el nucleo)
-en la salida necesito 220 V rms(eficaz) y en el primario voy a tener 12 V pmpo que serian 8,48 V rms,por lo que voy  a necesitar un trafo que transforme 220 v a 8,48 v..es esto asi?expliquenmelo por favor,en verdad ya se que estoy teniendo un error muy grande porque la señal en este caso va a ser cuadrada asique el voltaje eficaz no se calcularia como con una onda seno.Pero igual quiero que me lo expliquen asi lo razono por mi mismo.
Les dejo unas fotos del trafo y del circuito,otra duda seria la potencia del circuito,ya que los transistores dicen 30 A maximos y si trabajan con 12 V la potencia entregada sera 360 W,probablemente esta potencia va a estar limitada por el trafo que todavia no se hasta que potencia se aguanta manejar..saludos


----------



## marcelo2112 (Dic 16, 2011)

Hay cientos de post de inversores, buscalos y vas a resolver muchas de tus dudas.
El trafo tiene que ser de 9.3+9.3, pero a menos que lo hagas a medida no lo encontraras, podes usar uno de 10+10 o 9+9.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 16, 2011)

> Primero que nada quiero que me den opiniones sobre el circuito,ya escuche malas referencias pero quiero que me las expliquen


Cuales son la malas referencias?



> como uso un trafo comun pero lo conecto al revez quiero saber si le  afecta en algo que el primario en este caso este del lado de afuera(en  relacion cercania con el nucleo)


No, no afecta.



> y en el primario voy a tener 12 V pmpo que serian 8,48 V rms


Como sacás esa cuenta? Esto es una onda cuadrada, no sinusoidal. La tensión eficaz de una onda cuadrada es exactamente la mitad de su valor pico a pico.

Qué pensás alimentar con esto?


----------



## matijuarez (Dic 16, 2011)

> Como sacás esa cuenta? Esto es una onda cuadrada, no sinusoidal. La tensión eficaz de una onda cuadrada es exactamente la mitad de su valor pico a pico.


Eso mismo imagine,supuse que la onda cuadrada no se calculaba como la sinusoidal..el valor eficaz no seria la mitad del voltaje pico?en este caso serian 6 V.
Otra duda es que necesito tener en la salida:
-220v eficaces de onda cuadrada
-220v pico de onda cuadrada


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 17, 2011)

Si vos a la salida necesitás 220 volts tal como la red domiciliaria, vas a necesitar 440 volts pico a pico (o 220 volts de pico) de una onda cuadrada. Pero insisto con mi pregunta: que vas a alimentar? No todo aguanta este tipo de alimentación.


----------



## matijuarez (Dic 17, 2011)

> Pero insisto con mi pregunta: que vas a alimentar? No todo aguanta este tipo de alimentación.


Pienso usarlo para poder subir mi amplificador al auto,el ampli es de fuente tradicional con trafo,fuente con diodos y capacitores : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-100w-transistores-mj15003-48999/


> Si vos a la salida necesitás 220 volts tal como la red domiciliaria, vas a necesitar 440 volts pico a pico (o 220 volts de pico) de una onda cuadrada.


En parte sigo sin entender,supongamos que a la salida tengo 220 volt pico(440 volt pico pico,onda cuadrada) y lo conecto a un trafo que normalmente es de 220v primario 30+30 volt secundario(310 volt pmpo primario 42.4+42.4 volt pmpo secundario).Normalmente con una onda senoidal conectado a este trafo con su respectiva fuente voy a tener 42,2 vcc disponibles para el amplificador,pero si conecto una onda cuadrada a este mismo circuito en la salida de la fuente voy a tener 30 vcc disponibles para el ampli
..por lo tanto la potencia maxima en el amplificador va a ser menor que conectandolo a la red electrica.
Es esto cierto?hice bien mis deducciones?si no me entendiste decime y de hago un grafico sobre lo que supongo,saludos y gracias


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 17, 2011)

Las cuentas están bien. Cuando vos conectás un transformador a la línea domiciliaria de 220, en realidad le estás poniendo una tensión de 311 volts pico (o 622 pico a pico).
Para obtener el mismo pico de tensión, tendrías que usar un transformador (suponiendo una alimentación de 12 volts) de 2220/8.5 volts aproximadamente. El autor del artículo usa uno de 220/9 con lo cual obtenés unos 293 volts pico (todo esto es sin tomar ningún tipo de pérdidas).
Ahora, para el uso que le vas a dar, te recomiendo que replantees el tema. Si vas a hacer un inversor, porqué no hacerlo para que te dé los +/- 42 volts directamente? Solo tendrías que agregarle una entrada extra a tu amplificador, te ahorrás una segunda transformación, podes trabajar a una frecuencia más alta con mejor rendimiento, etc.


----------



## talquino2012 (Ene 13, 2014)

plarenas dijo:


> Era de porfiado tenia en mi cabeza usar un 555 pero parece que finalmente voy a usar un 4047



Hola, yo he estado trabajando uno con 555 y 4017, el proteus, me arroja un problema, al hacerlo en fisico, obtengo 180 v ac, pero al ponerle carga baja a 80 v, eso debe ser por el trafo, la duda que tengo es que en Chile, tenemos 220 VAC, 50 Hz, senosoidal, es en este ultimo tema es que estoy entrampado, ya que como lo tengo los 50 hz, pero no es senosoidal pura, de lo que he encontrado, deberiahacer es que la señal deberia pasarla por otro 555, para ajustar mas la onda, esta señal deberia estar entre la salida del primer 555 (pin 3) y antes de entrar al 4017 (pin 14), retornando al al primer 555 ( pin 2)

La consulta es estoy en lo cierto??, no manejo mucho el proteus, alguien me podria indicar cual es el problema de por que no me arroja señal a la salida de los mosfet.

Agradecere cualquier ayuda, adjunto los archivos

Espero haber sido claro y agradecido de su ayudas

talquino


----------



## plarenas (Ene 14, 2014)

talquino2012 dijo:


> Hola, yo he estado trabajando uno con 555 y 4017, el proteus, me arroja un problema, al hacerlo en fisico, obtengo 180 v ac, pero al ponerle carga baja a 80 v, eso debe ser por el trafo, la duda que tengo es que en Chile, tenemos 220 VAC, 50 Hz, senosoidal, es en este ultimo tema es que estoy entrampado, ya que como lo tengo los 50 hz, pero no es senosoidal pura, de lo que he encontrado, deberiahacer es que la señal deberia pasarla por otro 555, para ajustar mas la onda, esta señal deberia estar entre la salida del primer 555 (pin 3) y antes de entrar al 4017 (pin 14), retornando al al primer 555 ( pin 2)
> 
> La consulta es estoy en lo cierto??, no manejo mucho el proteus, alguien me podria indicar cual es el problema de por que no me arroja señal a la salida de los mosfet.
> 
> ...



talquino2012, me parece que 180v esta bien pero tendrias que calcular el valor eficaz de la onda cuadrada para estar mas seguro ya que difieren entre una onda cuadrada y una senoidal, ahora el tema de la caida de tension es por la capacidad del transformador y o transistores de salida


----------



## talquino2012 (Ene 19, 2014)

plarenas dijo:


> talquino2012, me parece que 180v esta bien pero tendrias que calcular el valor eficaz de la onda cuadrada para estar mas seguro ya que difieren entre una onda cuadrada y una senoidal, ahora el tema de la caida de tension es por la capacidad del transformador y o transistores de salida



Gracias parenas, estuve chequeando e indagando el proteus y logre visualizar la señal de salida, es cuadrada, como puedo hacerla para que sea senosoidal.

Por lo que he leido intercalando otro 555 entre la salida del actual y la entrada del 4017, pero debo considerar las resistencias y condensador( esta bien el capacitor electrolitico), ya que me debe dar el primer 555 10 ms y el seguindo 10 ms para hacer los 20 ms o 50hz.

me podria ayudar en este tema porfavor

javier

le adjunto el archivo modificadohaber si me puede hechar una manito


----------



## plarenas (Ene 20, 2014)

talquino2012 dijo:


> Gracias parenas, estuve chequeando e indagando el proteus y logre visualizar la señal de salida, es cuadrada, como puedo hacerla para que sea senosoidal.
> 
> Por lo que he leido intercalando otro 555 entre la salida del actual y la entrada del 4017, pero debo considerar las resistencias y condensador( esta bien el capacitor electrolitico), ya que me debe dar el primer 555 10 ms y el seguindo 10 ms para hacer los 20 ms o 50hz.
> 
> ...



bueno aqui tienes para el tiempo que mencionas pero necesitarias dos resistencias variables de 2k y ajustarlas con un contador de frecuencia o osciloscopio para conseguir exactos los 10ms por lado ademas le puse un filtro para hacer la onda cuadrada a senoidal esto no lo he probado solo esta en el simulador.


----------



## talquino2012 (Ene 20, 2014)

plarenas dijo:


> bueno aqui tienes para el tiempo que mencionas pero necesitarias dos resistencias variables de 2k y ajustarlas con un contador de frecuencia o osciloscopio para conseguir exactos los 10ms por lado ademas le puse un filtro para hacer la onda cuadrada a senoidal esto no lo he probado solo esta en el simulador.



ok, gracias plarenas, pero la pregunta radicaba en como obtengo la señal senosoidal en el lado de 220 VAC.

 al instalar el osciloscopio al lado de del trafo, se ve la señal ya alterna y senosoidal, pero como puedo esta señal dejarla mas limpia o senosoidal posible, ahy radica mi duda.

Agradezco toda su ayuda y si me puede aclarar, envio el archivo en proteus, el otro dia envie mal el archivo ahora  si.

desde ya gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 20, 2014)

talquino2012 dijo:


> ok, gracias plarenas, pero la pregunta radicaba en como obtengo la señal senosoidal en el lado de 220 VAC.
> 
> al instalar el osciloscopio al lado de del trafo, se ve la señal ya alterna y senosoidal, pero como puedo esta señal dejarla mas limpia o senosoidal posible, ahy radica mi duda.. . . .



No la consigues, por lo menos con este esquema, y tampoco hace falta mas para la gran mayoría de aplicaciones.

Puedes mejorar un poco la forma agregando un capacitor en paralelo con la salida del transformador (1µF)

Para obtener una mejor forma de onda, con mayor parecido a una función senoidál se emplean otro tipo de esquemas mucho mas complejos por modulación de ancho de pulso


----------



## talquino2012 (Ene 20, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> No la consigues, por lo menos con este esquema, y tampoco hace falta mas para la gran mayoría de aplicaciones.
> 
> Puedes mejorar un poco la forma agregando un capacitor en paralelo con la salida del transformador (1µF)
> 
> Para obtener una mejor forma de onda, con mayor parecido a una función senoidál se emplean otro tipo de esquemas mucho mas complejos por modulación de ancho de pulso



ES decir y lo que desprendo de sus valiosos aportes es que el tipo de onda esta bien, lo que se puede mejorar es el numero de etapas con el 555 para hacerla mas estable, es decir una etapa (segundo 555) que active al tr del primero 555 logrando dentro de la señal una particion mayor y aqui  es donde me complico, no se si me esplico bien.

Debo suponer que si una señal la divido en dos es mas inestable que una dividida en cuatro y eso es lo que quiero hacer, al menos que vuestras experiencias indiquen que basta con este esquema solamente, es decir con un solo 555  

Lo de la foto es lo que quiero decir y hacer

Agradecido de sus comentarios

Javier


----------



## ClaudioYa (Abr 17, 2014)

¿Qué me dicen de este circuito?, ¿servirá?. Lástima que acá en Argentina la cosa con el correo/aduana está muy mal sino me traía uno para probar.


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 17, 2014)

ClaudioYa dijo:


> ¿Qué me dicen de este circuito?, ¿servirá?. Lástima que acá en Argentina la cosa con el correo/aduana está muy mal sino me traía uno para probar.



Hola...Que querés que te diga para mi gusto esta dentro del estilo "MUY MINIMISTA" .
Te olvidaste el adjunto o de lo que querías opinión!!
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 17, 2014)

!Hola a todos , saludos desde Brasil!, para quien le gusta de lo mui versatil CI "555" dejo aca un bueno Book con muchos proyectos enpleando el .
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.
P.D. desejo a todos que aprecien el en mucho .


----------



## ClaudioYa (Abr 17, 2014)

ClaudioYa dijo:


> ¿Qué me dicen de este circuito?, ¿servirá?. Lástima que acá en Argentina la cosa con el correo/aduana está muy mal sino me traía uno para probar.





Les pido mil disculpas, puse el comentario pero me olvidé de poner a lo que me refería...

Y era a este circuito que se compra y en teoría nos permite tener una onda senosoidal pura:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1PCS-Pure-S...Parts_Accessories&hash=item4862dd51d1&vxp=mtr

De ahí viene lo que dije de la aduana.


----------



## talquino2012 (Abr 20, 2014)

ClaudioYa dijo:


> Les pido mil disculpas, puse el comentario pero me olvidé de poner a lo que me refería...
> 
> Y era a este circuito que se compra y en teoría nos permite tener una onda senosoidal pura:
> 
> ...



La verdad es que he realizado varios circuitos para el inversor y todos indican un circuito con el 555, que al llevar a la practica no entregan lo 50 hz, estos tienen un corrimiento y distinto tiempo en alta como en baja lo que hace que los transistores de fuerza se caliente, un circuito que en toria entrega 50 hz es el que adjunto, lo llevare a la practica esta semana y les cuento por mientra si alguien tiene un comentario lo agradecere

En la grafica entrega 50 hz en duty cicle

juan carlos


----------



## CAPEYOME (Jul 6, 2016)

Hola amigos les comento que he armado el circuito que adjunto de un inversor 12v 220v con un transformador de 9+9 con tap de 1 amp. le conecté a la salida de 220v una lampara led de 5 watts y la lampara enciende a pleno pero parpadéa como si estuviera oscilando . tomé el voltaje de salida y tengo 230 voltios . los tic están fríos y revisé detenidamente el circuito y las conexiones están bien . Los 12 voltios los suministré de una batería de auto y/o de una fuente de pc pero en ambos casos la lampara sigue parpadeando . El uso que le daría a este inversor sería de carga de algun celular o eventualmente alguna lampara bajo consumo de no mas de 15 watts . si alguien me puede dar una pista ... desde ya muy agradecido por el tiempo empleado en leer mi post y su respuesta ... abrazos 

http://100ciaencasa.blogspot.com.ar/2015/07/circuitos-utiles-11-inversor-12v-dc.html


----------



## Cdma System (Jul 6, 2016)

los 9+9 tienen que ser con cable mas grueso, además tendría que ser 12+12


----------



## CAPEYOME (Jul 6, 2016)

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta 
le cambié el transformador por uno de 12+12 y el parpadeo sigue igual ... pero con una fuente regulada le dí mas de 12 voltios y cuando llega a 17 voltios la lampara enciende perfecta .... ¿ tendré que cambiar algun componente para que con 12v funcione ? gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 6, 2016)

Ummmmm , los he visto andando perfectamente con el transformador de 9+9 V 

¿ Que pasa si achicás los dos electrolíticos a 1 uF por ejemplo ?

Mucho no me gusta el sistema de disparo


----------



## CAPEYOME (Jul 6, 2016)

muchas gracias por tu respuesta... 
no hay caso le cambié los electroliticos primero por unos de 1 uF  y luego los volví a cambiar por otros de 0.47 uF y nada sigue parpadeando del mismo modo con 12 voltios ... cuando le subo el voltaje desde la fuente regulada enciende perfecto.... ¿será cosa de probar otras resistencias ? abrazo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 6, 2016)

Sin quemar no se aprende  

Probá 470 en vez de 560


----------



## CAPEYOME (Jul 15, 2016)

Estimado amigo Dosmetros volví a colocar los capacitores originales del circuito de 10 uF y cambié la resistencias de 560 x 470 y las de 2.2 k por 1 k todas x 3 watts y salió funcionando perfectamente te agradezco muchisimo vuestras sugerencias .. un fuerte abrazo


----------



## duflos (Sep 29, 2018)

Hola gente les cuento hace bastante realizar un inversor el cual andaba perfecto , hasta el momento que le conecté una batería de de 100 amp  de camión, volaron los mosfet  jajaa estos con una batería de 55 amp de automovil no tenía problema use los irf3205 pero le puse dos en paralelo por lado , que mosfet podría usar para poder utilizar con la batería más grande Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 29, 2018)

No será que la batería de camión es de 24 V  ?


----------



## duflos (Sep 29, 2018)

Hay le puse una foto compañero no se que paso jajaja pafff se escuchó y hay no mas murió jajaja


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 29, 2018)

duflos dijo:


> Hola gente les cuento hace bastante realizar un inversor el cual andaba perfecto , hasta el momento que le conecté una batería de de 100 amp  de camión, volaron los mosfet  jajaa estos con una batería de 55 amp de automovil no tenía problema use los irf3205 pero le puse dos en paralelo por lado , que mosfet podría usar para poder utilizar con la batería más grande Saludos


¿ Tienes osciloscopio ?
En caso afirmativo hay que analizar señales y verificar, en particular, tiempos muertos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 29, 2018)

Quizaz tengas conectado tal baterias con la polaridad al revéz , eso esplicaria lo problema .
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 29, 2018)

Hola, me sumo a la opinión de DOSMETROS, si funcionaba correctamente a 12V., al migrarlo a una batería de camión(24V.).  Salvo que haya usado una batería 12V 100Ah. Debe aclarar ese punto.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 29, 2018)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola, me sumo a la opinión de DOSMETROS, si funcionaba correctamente a 12V., al migrarlo a una batería de camión(24V.).  Salvo que haya usado una batería 12V 100Ah. Debe aclarar ese punto.



Ya se aclaró que es una sola batería de 12V


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 29, 2018)

Perdón, no ví esa fotografía.  Gracias por la corrección Fogonazo.
Bueno, descartando eso, al estropearse los MOSFETs, lo más probable es que el driver los acompañó a mejor vida.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 29, 2018)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Perdón, no ví esa fotografía. Gracias por la corrección.
> Bueno, descartando eso, al estropearse los MOSFETs, lo más probable es que el driver los acompañó a mejor vida.


O tal vez al revés, los MOSFET siguieron al difunto driver 

Este tipo de falla sin osciloscopio, las veo "Difíciles" de diagnosticar.


----------



## duflos (Sep 29, 2018)

el lunes compro todo nuevamente cambio y pruebo amigos , no cuento con osciloscopio asi que voy para atras para hace las correctas medidas , o tal vez un mosfet defectuoso pruebo y les cuento copas muchas gracias por su tiempo


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 29, 2018)

duflos dijo:


> el lunes compro todo nuevamente cambio y pruebo amigos , no cuento con osciloscopio asi que voy para atras para hace las correctas medidas , o tal vez un mosfet defectuoso pruebo y les cuento copas muchas gracias por su tiempo


Trata de ir a un proveedor _*"Confiable"*_ por los MOSFET , caso contrario* ¡ Puf !*


----------



## duflos (Sep 30, 2018)

Jajaja si creo que viene por ahí el problema de la explosión jajaja , gracias compañero , armo nuevo y les paso como me fue , jaja , gracias...

Hola compañero, le quería poner la batería que puse la foto porque es la que me quedó de regalo , así la aprovecho , ya compré todo nuevo volvió a funcionar pero no lo conecte a ésta batería (la de la foto 12v-170ah) porque me da miedo de que vuele jajaja , que transistores me aconseja que se aguante los amp. de ésta ? , saludos


----------



## pandacba (Nov 20, 2018)

No entendiste, no se trata de transistores, sino de como se carga una batería, cuando esta descargada es como un cortocircuito al conectarlo a un cargador, si se le entrega toda esa corriente de golpe es peligroso, por una lado puede inutilizar esta hasta explotar o incendiarse, hay que cargarlas lentamente a una fracción de su corriente total


----------



## duflos (Nov 20, 2018)

sigo sin entender jaja es un inversor no un cargador ahora estoy mas desorientado panda jajajajaj perdón mi ignorancia la batería la cargo aparte para luego alimentar el inversor de 12v dc a 220v ac a ver is me puede explicar como seria  el tema porque si que me perdí del todo saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 20, 2018)

Panda entendió mal , no es para cargar batería , la batería sólo alimenta al inversor.

Ponele zeners de 12 V entre D y S y ponele algún inductor en la rama media del transformador , un díodo para proteger al IR2153 de picos inversos no vendría mal en paralelo con el capacitor de 4700 uF


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 20, 2018)

duflos dijo:


> Hola compañero le quería poner la batería que pose la foto porque es la que me quedo de regalo , así la aprovecho , ya compre todo nuevo volvió a funcionar pero no lo conecte a esta batería (la de la foto 12v-170ah) porque me da miedo de que vuele jajaja que transistores me aconseja que se aguante los amp. de esta saludos



En los transistores que utilices, la corriente que manejen NO depende de la batería empleada, SINO de la corriente que demande la carga, que por cierto alguna protección debe tener. Empezando por fusibles en la salida.


----------



## leonardolopezg (Nov 20, 2018)

duflos dijo:


> Hola gente les cuento hace bastante realizar un inversor el cual andaba perfecto , hasta el momento que le conecté una batería de de 100 amp  de camión, volaron los mosfet



Eso me paso al invertir la conexion de la batería en un pequeño inversor que tenía, lo de los picos transitorios puede ser una explicación, pero te recomendaria que revises la polaridad de la batería en el momento de la conexión.

(Agrego): En ocasiones los integrados suelen tener protecciones contra inversion de polaridad en la alimentación y los fitros a bajo voltaje no suelen reventar por inversión de tensión en sus terminales.


----------



## duflos (Nov 20, 2018)

tiene un circuito con relay que le hice  para evitar invertir la polaridad del sistema mas un fusible , no fue por inversion de polaridad si no prendio 5 o 10 segntos y volo los mosfet mas el ir jaja ahora cambie todo, con una bateria de 12 v de 7ah anda al pelo genera los 223v en la salida eso de la preteccion me habia olvidado de aclarar que tenia puesto , voy a seguir los tips de 2m a ver que sale lo del diodo del ir ya lo habia puesto gracias chicos


----------



## pandacba (Nov 20, 2018)

Disculpas por el mal entendido
Mirando la hoja de datos se trata de un dispositivo optimizado para alta velocidad al que se lo hace trabajar en un límite muy inferior para el que fue diseañado, como muchos esquemas de internet no estan bien documentados


----------



## duflos (Nov 21, 2018)

Hola gente , quería saber si conocen éste Mosfet irfp540 , no lo puedo conseguir , saben si se puede reemplazar es para el inversor 12v a 220v que estoy armando .

Chicos eran los mosfet anduve al pelo gracias por todos , los que pregunte arriba era para empezar a realizar uno distinto , saludos.


----------



## omi641964 (Dic 21, 2018)

Hola, no se si ya es tarde, mas allá de los mosfet, que pueden ser los irf1407, por lo que veo en el diagrama, no exite ningún circuito que limite la corriente máxima segura, al tener una batería de 170 amp/h, presumo que te entusismaste cargando y cargando tu circuito hasta que sobrepasaste todo. Fijate en poner un trafito de corriente en comun a los drenadores, o R shunt para sensar y apagar el oscilador cuando las cosas se hacercan al limite.


----------



## duflos (Dic 21, 2018)

Hola amigo a ver si me puede subir un diagrama de como es el tema está funcionando con los mosfet nuevos perfecto pero si me gustaría hacerle un sistema de protección de corriente máxima Saludos y muchas gracias por su tiempo


----------



## omi641964 (Dic 21, 2018)

duflos dijo:


> Hola amigo a ver si me puede subir un diagrama de como es el tema está funcionando con los mosfet nuevos perfecto pero si me gustaría hacerle un sistema de protección de corriente máxima Saludos y muchas gracias por su tiempo


Disculpá el apuro, algo asi, la r de source muy baja, 0.1 o varias en //, o el toroide como trafo de corriente, hacé los calculos como para que la iMax te genere 1 volt en cualquier ejemplo. El mas efectivo es el del toroide, el mas sencillo elnde las shunts. Abrazos


----------



## zonosfera (Abr 26, 2019)

Buenas noches por aqui amigos...

nuevamente dando lata ahora en este subforo, el titulo lo dice, estoy experimentando con  un inversor basico, el cual funciona con una fuente de 500mA, pero al conectarlo a una batería, quema el fusible de protección de 20A.

Podrían indicarme en donde esta el error, ya que experimente el mismo problema con un inversor basico a base de un TL494, con la fuente bien, al conectar la batería me quemó el fusible...

Probé con Mosfets IRF540N, IRFZ44N y de ultimo con los 40N03P, todos reciclados y funcionando
el transistor es el 945 y los optoacopladores son los PC817...

el transformador es uno de ferrite retirado de una fuente de PC... en muchos vídeos se ve que trabaja bien ...

muchas gracias por la ayuda...


----------



## DownBabylon (Abr 26, 2019)

¿el esquema lo has elaborado tu o lo descargaste de internet? para mi me es demasiado sencillo cosa que me hace creer que por eso es inestable y quema fusible, yo sinceramente no utilizaria un 555 para generar pulsos estables para un inversor, utilizaria algo mas como un divisor de frecuencia con oscilador a cristal, que quieres alimentar a la salida a cuantos volts y cuantos amper ?


----------



## zonosfera (Abr 26, 2019)

alimentar nada en concreto... solo por diversion, algunas lamparas led 220v en casa, con eso basta no mas de 100W
el esquema lo realizé de varios encontrados en la red, para formar uno solo...


----------



## DownBabylon (Abr 26, 2019)

el problema empieza por ahi , ese circuito no tiene feedback cosa muy importante en circuitos inversores, el feedback te ayuda a proteger y estabilizar,tambien  ayuda cuando no hay carga, ademas creo tienes mal calculadas algunas cosas, es que no es solo copiar y pegar o juntar circuitos todo va de la mano , resistencias,capacitancias, todo se calcula desde el principio dependiendo que estas utilizando y que principio estas aplicando, buscate algunos inversores en el foro y encontraras mas info de como deben quedar o al menos de algunos que funcionen


----------



## zonosfera (Abr 26, 2019)

entiendo lo del feedback si lo fuese a emplear en circuito critico donde necesite mantener sin variación el voltaje de salida, pero por que trabaja con una fuente simple de 500mA, con esta llego a encender dos lamparas LED de 13W C/U, a máximo brillo regulando el potenciometro... pero con bateria no?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 26, 2019)

- ¿ A que frecuencia está trabajando ?
- ¿ Para que los opto ?
- Q5 está de mas , se conecta un opto a masa y el otro a positivo.
- 10k para apagar los Mosfets es demasiado alta.
- ¿ Y el tiempo muerto para que los Mosfet puedan apagarse antes que encienda el otro y entre todo en corto ?

Probá reemplazar los Mosfets por BJT de potencia que no tienen problema con el tiempo de apagado a ver si se soluciona el problema . .  .


----------



## Scooter (Abr 26, 2019)

Si, yo le veo lagunas varias a ese circuito de inversor.
La principal, la ausencia de tiempo muerto


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 26, 2019)

Dices que usas una fuente de 500mA, pero también dices que se estropea el fusible de 20A?
Que potencia es el transformador?
Reemplaza el fusible por una lámpara de filamento de 12V/5W o 21W y realiza pruebas en esas condiciones. Según el brillo de la lámpara sin carga, te servirá para un diagnóstico.


----------



## zonosfera (Abr 26, 2019)

gracias por los comentarios y por haber movido mi tema al area correcta...

A ver.

*Gudino Roberto duberlin : *
La fuente es de 500mA, esta la pruebo directo sin fusible ya que la fuente tiene su propio sistema de protección, si excedo la corriente máxima, se apaga, y esto no sucede cuando pruebo este intento de inversor, el fusible esta puesto en las borneras de la bateria, ya que no tengo manera de limitar la corriente entregada por ella al equipo... El transformador es de ferrite, de teoricos 300W reciclado de una fuente de PC, haré pruebas colocando una resistencia serie entre positivo y punto medio del trafo...

*DOSMETROS : *

1.- la frecuencia de acuerdo a una calculadora en linea que siempre usé, esta entre 2100 kHz y 145000 kHz, puedo ajustarla con el potenciometro
2.- los opto los puse ya que donde vivo no consigo piezas de recambio y usé lo que tenía a la mano.
3.- tienes razón, en las consecuentes pruebas en protoboard hare ese cambio.
4.- para colocar la resistencia de apagado habia leido que con 10k bastarian para la mayoria de los mosfets, que valor recomendarias colocar alli.

*Scooter y DOSMETROS :*

lo del tiempo muerto lo entiendo vagamente, me documentaré un poco mas, pero adjunto los datos de la calculadora y los valores que me dá.

corrijo el diagrama, intenté editarlo, borrando y adjuntando el nuevo, pero no me deja hacerlo, asi que lo subo otra vez, el condensador usado es de 3.3nF


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 26, 2019)

zonosfera dijo:


> el transformador es uno de ferrite retirado de una fuente de PC... en muchos vídeos se ve que trabaja bien ...
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 178384


Hola a todos , seguramente la causa de la quema del fusible de 20A es ese transformador enpleyado que fue originalmente desahollado a andar en una fuente conmutada y que funciona a decienas de Khz y NO a mas baja frequenzia.
A mas bajas frequenzias (decenas de Hz) el es practicamente  un corto circuito.
Proba con un transformador normal de hierro en "T1".
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## zonosfera (Abr 26, 2019)

gracias Daniel, trataré de conseguir un transformador convencional y probar con el..., pero puedo variar la frecuencia con el potenciomentro de 2100 kHz a 145000kHz...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 26, 2019)

zonosfera dijo:


> gracias Daniel, trataré de conseguir un transformador convencional y probar con el..., pero puedo variar la frecuencia con el potenciomentro de 2100 kHz a 145000kHz...


Debes ayustar la frequenzia igual con de la Red local (50 o 60Hz)
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 26, 2019)

Resulta que ese inversor conmuta *inmediatamente* los transistores , ahora resulta que los BJT se apagan instantaneamente pero los Mosfets son lentos de apagar y entonces , si el circuito no hace una espera (tiempo muerto) desde la órden de apagado , hasta el encendido del otro , los dos quedan conduciendo al mismo tiempo y eso es un cortocircuito mortal.

No tenés un 494 o 3524 o 3525 de fuente conmutada ?

Aquí tenés una imagen de lo que te está ocurriendo , esos cruces son cortocircuito :







Debería ser mas o menos así :


----------



## zonosfera (Abr 26, 2019)

hice una prueba colocando una resistencia de 0.47ohm entre 12V y el punto medio del trafo.... resulta que empezo a trabajar y a responder a la oscilacion, pero la resistencia se puso rojo-naranja, igual que en un camaron en chupe...

parece que dieron en el clavo al comentar el tema del tiempo muerto.... buscaré el viejo tl494 que debe andar por alli y probaré.... algun diagrama que me recomienden.... solo básico, ya que no será critico....

gracias...


----------



## josco (Abr 27, 2019)

No seran irfp450? esos son mas comunes.


----------



## zonosfera (Abr 30, 2019)

No.... son los que estan en el diagrama 40N03P, y los encontre en fuentes de PC... y me funcionan bien en el control de n motor de cc por PWM con un oscilador basico con 555.. por eso los usé aqui y se que no son el problema...

ahora por mas que intento con el viejo TL494 consigo que oscile pero al parecer me sigue el tema del dead time ya que me sigue saltando la proteccion, de 5A ahora, pero con resistencia serie si funciona...

Encontré en un articulo que modificando el voltaje del pin 4 Dead Time Control entre 0 y 3.3V puedo aumentarlo o disminuirlo(el dead time), modificandoa su vez el duty cicle... 

corrijanme por favor...

Saludos...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 30, 2019)

Si , vas bien , fijate que las salidas del 494 son configurables pero siempre necesitarás resistencias pull-up o pull-down.


----------



## shevchenko (Jun 26, 2019)

Yo armé este:




Podes usar un totempole para aumentar la cantidad de mosfets y usar trafos en paralelo (sus primarios y secundarios se rectifican y recién ahi se ponen en paralelo) dame un rato y te paso el esquema de puente H que pasa de ese DC de 300 v a AC 220v 
SALUDOS.
Está probado, el que puso el empeño fue Emis de aquí del foro.


----------



## Trev (Ago 21, 2019)

Siempre utiliza una lampara de 12 Volts para chequear fallas antes de conectarlo a la batería directamente asi ahorraras quemar componentes...si la lampara enciende al máximo tienes un cortocircuito,colocale un diodo de amperaje con el ánodo dando al terminal negativo y antes una llave termica de 15A conectada al positivo de la bateria...asi si inviertes la polaridad por un descuido el diodo conducirá y la llave térmica desarmara...ademas yo colocaria una o dos NTC de 10 Ohm en serie sobre uno de los cables de salida eso aliviara el impacto sobre los mosfet si vas a accionar motores...no se como trabaja ese oscilador ...tiene tiempos muertos??? o es como el 555?...yo tambien colocaria una resistencia de bajo valor digamos 15 ohm (de potencia) en serie con un capacitor de 100 nF entre drenadores para aliviar los mosfest de los picos reversos...que potencia tiene el transformador???...eso es lo que determina la potencia del inversor...si vas a trabajar a 500W con 12V tendras aprox..40 Amperios saliendo de la batería y por cada canal te van a pasar esos 40A pero la mitad del tiempo te re contra sobra con un IRF3205 por canal ya q soporta mas de 100A...ahh utiliza driver para manejar el gate de los mosfet y cuida que los cables sean del calibre adecuado y te deberia funcionar yo creo


----------



## shevchenko (Ago 23, 2019)

Si Trev tome los recaudos y está funcionando perfectamente, tengo guardados unos 494 smd para hacer algo miniatura de linda potencia (200w) 
Con los motores va muy bien igual con los transformadores, saludos.


----------



## Mari0x (Feb 19, 2020)

Hola a todos, estoy armando un proyecto en donde necesito fabricar un inversor de 12V a 220V para alimentar modems/routers.

Encontré este post en donde explica un poco como fabricarlo, pero he leído que quizás cambiando algunos componentes el circuito es mas seguro y estable.

Otra de mis dudas es si este circuito tiene algun consumo aunque no tenga nada enchufado a su salida de 220V. Este mismo estará alimentado por una fuente UPS de 12v 4a con una batería de gel de 12v 7a.

Circuito en cuestion: Circuitos ÚTILES 11. Inversor 12v DC - 220v AC (25W)

Lista de materiales:

- Transformador:
     Secundario 9+9v. (Aquí actuará como primario)
     Primario: 0-220v. (Actuará como secundario). Toma de 125v opcional
- Una placa virgen de 80 x 60mm
- R1  Resistencia 2K2 (Dos mil doscientos Ω, rojo-rojo-rojo)
- R2  Resistencia 560Ω (verde-azul-marrón)
- R3 = R2
- R4 = R1
  Las 4 resistencias de 1/2 W es suficiente.
- C1 y C2  Condensador electrolítico 10µF 400v
- D1 y D2  Diodo 1N4007
- Q1 y Q2 Transistor TIP35C


----------



## Scooter (Feb 19, 2020)

Pues claro que tiene algún consumo.
Todos los circuitos lo tienen.


----------



## Mari0x (Feb 19, 2020)

Scooter dijo:


> Pues claro que tiene algún consumo.
> Todos los circuitos lo tienen.



Cito lo que dice en la publicación original: 

"Gasto cero si no hay carga conectada. Los inversores básicos siguen consumiendo aunque no haya una carga conectada."

Por eso la pregunta... Gracias!


----------



## ricbevi (Feb 19, 2020)

Hola...De los modem o router que conozco la gran mayoría trabaja con fuentes de alimentación externas de 9Vdc a 12Vdc y en casos muy excepcionales 5Vdc o 12Vac.

Hacer conversion a 220Vac si se tiene disponible 12Vdc me parece un desperdicio energético máxime con ese tipo de esquemas.

Generalmente todos los aparatos internamente bajan esa tensión de entrada a 5V, 3.3V y 1.8V o 1.2V mediante reguladores switching y soportan perfectamente aun los de 9V que se les alimenta con 12V porque los circuitos reguladores trabajan en un amplio margen de tensión de entrada.

La única forma de que ese circuito no consuma energía es si se desconecta de la alimentación, *no si se le quita la carga*. 

El circuito consumirá dependiendo de la carga que se le conecte aunque tiene un consumo base o de partida cuando se enciende y no se le conecta nada.

Ese esquema para entregar 25W necesita un transformador de 220Vac a 9+9Vac a 3A y el costo del mismo casi iguala a la de un convertidor asiático de 75W ya disponible, probado y funcional.

Si se tiene los materiales y se quiere aprovechar, es una opción pero salir a adquirir todos los materiales necesarios y armarlo, sale mas caro que comprar uno ya hecho.


----------



## Scooter (Feb 19, 2020)

Si, lo mejor es 0asar de 12V a 5V o lo que corresponda.
Venden reguladores conmutados muy eficientes pequeños y baratos


----------



## Mari0x (Feb 19, 2020)

La idea de convertir los 12vdc en 220vac es para hacer el equipo más "universal" pudiendo también conectar por ejemplo un cargador de notebook o una lámpara LED de 10w por ejemplo en caso de corte de luz.


----------



## ricbevi (Feb 19, 2020)

Me parece que hay que ir cambiando la mentalidad de lo universal cuando está a 220V si se quiere ir orientando hacia la eficiencia y aprovechamiento de los recursos energéticos.

La luz ya se puede implementar a 12V mediante las tiras de LED y los focos que ya vienen para esa tensión de trabajo así como cualquier adaptador para notebook de 12V a la tensión que requiera esta para cargarse o para los celulares con los cargadores para automóviles.

Reitero hacer eso que mostrar si tenes que salir a comprar todo te sale mas caro que comprar el aparato ya echo, funcional y probado.



Todavía te falta 1A al transformador para que iguale al de arriba


----------



## Scooter (Feb 20, 2020)

Mari0x dijo:


> La idea de convertir los 12vdc en 220vac es para hacer el equipo más "universal" pudiendo también conectar por ejemplo un cargador de notebook o una lámpara LED de 10w por ejemplo en caso de corte de luz.


Tu concepto de universal es discrepante al mío.

¿Ahora los leds funcionan a 230V ac?

Esos inversores son una basura absoluta, la forma de onda es malísima y solo funciona con algunas cosas algún rato, y mal.


----------



## jorger (Feb 20, 2020)

Scooter dijo:


> Tu concepto de universal es discrepante al mío.
> 
> ¿Ahora los leds funcionan a 230V ac?
> 
> Esos inversores son una basura absoluta, la forma de onda es malísima y solo funciona con algunas cosas algún rato, y mal.


Yo tengo una lámpara led que va a 230VAC. Originalmente iba con halógenas pero les pusimos leds, que se venden para esas tensiones y mismo formato que las originales de filamento.

Por otro lado sobre ese inversor, no lo veo "tan mal" para algo básico (los hay mucho peores). Pero si es de onda cuadrada como explica el hombre en ese blog, no me quiero imaginar lo que estarán sufriendo los TR con semejante carga inductiva sin red snubber


----------



## Scooter (Feb 20, 2020)

"Tan mal" no , mucho peor, me quedé corto. No lo leí en un blog, lo estudié en las dos ingenierías que tengo.
Eso si, si crees quee s buena idea, hazlo.
Si crees que es buena idea pasar de 12V cc a 220V ac y luego a 12V cc, pues hazlo.

Yo creo que son malas ideas, pero es solo mi opinión.


----------



## jorger (Feb 20, 2020)

N


Scooter dijo:


> "Tan mal" no , mucho peor, me quedé corto. No lo leí en un blog, lo estudié en las dos ingenierías que tengo.
> Eso si, si crees quee s buena idea, hazlo.
> Si crees que es buena idea pasar de 12V cc a 220V ac y luego a 12V cc, pues hazlo.
> 
> Yo creo que son malas ideas, pero es solo mi opinión.


No has entendido nada de lo que he querido decir.
Puse "Tan mal" porque los hay mucho más desastrosos que ese.
No pienso que sea buena o mala idea, el que quiera probar, que lo haga. Sólo he comentado que existen lámparas led de 230v y a lo que quería llegar con eso es que quizá el OP quiere utilizar lo que ya tiene, en lugar de comprarse más lámparas, por gusto, preferencia, o lo que sea.
No hay que ser muy inteligente para saber que pasar de 12 a 230 y después a 12 no tiene sentido. Pero no todo funciona a 12V y menos los cargadores de laptops que pueden ir hasta a 22V. 
Podría haber aportado una idea mejor, pero el que abrió el hilo, preguntaba por algo sencillo. O le hablamos de PWM, dead time, gate charge, feedback con red de compensación de 2 polos y un cero, tipos de núcleos, dispersión magnética y bobinados?
Pd: baja los humos.


----------



## Scooter (Feb 20, 2020)

Humo ya saldrá del inversor o de lo que conectes a él...
La onda cuadrada es mano de santo para eso.

Insisto en que es solo un punto de vista, opinión, criterio (creo que cualificado) de que no me parece adecuado ese camino.


----------



## Marado (Feb 24, 2020)

Si no tienen las herramientas necesarias para testear las señales yo diria que conviene comprar algo ya hecho. Este video explica un poco del tema de los inverter caseros.


----------



## Karmonsal (Feb 19, 2021)

Hola soy nuevo en el foro y mis conocimientos de electronica bastante basicos,hace muchos años que lo deje.estoy intentando hacer este circuito inversor pero  tengo dudas de como conectar el transformador,tengo dos conexiones en el primario del transformador (entre elllas  12 v) si conecto los dos terminales del transformador al drenaje del IRFZ44  Y la bateria masa al terminal 12 del integrado¿donde conecto el positivo de la bateria +12v? en el esquema se conecta al transformador.¿pero como?.Seguro que soy un torpe y no lo veo pero agradeceria ayuda.
un saludo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 19, 2021)

Karmonsal dijo:


> ¿donde conecto el positivo de la bateria +12v? en el esquema se conecta al transformador.¿pero como?.


    
El positivo donde dice +12V y el negativo a masa....
Y como??? Lo soldás, le pones un conector, como se te ocurra.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 19, 2021)

Karmonsal dijo:


> tengo dos conexiones en el primario del transformador (entre elllas 12 v)



Tiene que ser un transformador de secundario doble de 12-0-12 , igual al del dibujito


----------



## Karmonsal (Feb 19, 2021)

El mío es un transformador con tres terminales 0 12 y 24 voltios .quieres decir que no me sirve? Estoy utilizando el secundario como primario gracias por contestar un saludo


----------



## ricbevi (Feb 19, 2021)

Es lo que necesitas y si sigue la lógica de lo que describes tanto 24 como 0 van a sendos drenadores de los Mosfet y 12V va  al positivo de la batería y a la alimentación del esquema en general.


----------



## Karmonsal (Feb 19, 2021)

ricbevi dijo:


> Es lo que necesitas y si sigue la lógica de lo que describes tanto 24 como 0 van a sendos drenadores de los Mosfet y 12V va  al positivo de la batería y a la alimentación del esquema en general.


Vale creo que lo he entendido muchas gracias


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Feb 19, 2021)

Un inversor no es algo tan facilito tiene su chiste.


----------



## cancerverus266 (Jun 11, 2021)

Buenas noches, me atrevo a poner esta pregunta aquí, si no corresponde, olvídenla.

La duda es esta, ¿se puede usar una fuente de pc, en la parte de 12V+, para conectarla a un no break y que sustituya a la batería?.

¿Por que planteo esta situación?.

El problema es el siguiente, me mude hace poco tiempo  (en realidad ya llevo toda la cuarentena) y descubrí que, tengo 133Vca en la línea, pero en uno de esos días calurosos, me di cuenta, que el ventilador de repente giro mas lento, medí el voltaje y bajo a 120Vca y los no break de la casa daban 110Vca en su salida, pero de repente, el ventilador volvió a girar mas rápido, otra vez medí el voltaje  y era de 133Vca, los nobreaks, también daban 133Vca.

Para suerte mía se fue la luz y me dejaron ver la instalación, resulta que, tiene 2 líneas, la antigua que viene de forma subterránea ( de la cual están colgados y digamos que es la barata)y la nueva que viene en línea aérea (que es la cara y no usan a menos que no tenga voltaje la gratuita o subterránea).

Y, aquí es donde me di cuenta que, toman la línea o el vivo de la subterránea y el neutro o tierra de la línea aérea, por esa razón pensé en la posibilidad de usar una fuente conmutada de pc, como si fuera la batería para poder ajustar y revisar los amplificadores, ya que no e podido ver si quedaron funcionando, ya que el voltaje de linea de 133Vca,deja al limite el voltaje de los capacitores de la fuente de los amplificadores y eso lo descubrí por pura casualidad, antes no los mande a calacas.

Medí entre el que funge como neutro y una varilla de la casa y me dan 10Vca, ¿alguna sugerencia, para remediar el problema?.

Espero no haber enredado tanto el planteamiento del problema.

Seguimos leyéndonos, cuídense


----------



## josco (Jun 11, 2021)

No entiendo para que quieres poner la fuente en lugar de la bateria. La bateria no funciona? yo para no comprar baterias en vano hacia la prueba de algunos que llegue a reparar poniendoles los 12 v de una fuente pero a transformador y asi los hacia encender, asi comprobaba si era solo la bateria. Mas nunca los deje funcionando con la fuente por mucho tiempo, Aunque de encender con la fuente encienden.


----------



## cancerverus266 (Jun 11, 2021)

Me falto explicar esa parte.

La idea es usar la parte inversora de un nobreak (la fuente de pc, como si fuera la batería, obviamente con el nobreak desconectado, del toma corriente), para poder trabajar en los amplificadores, pero con un voltaje C.A, de 110Vca.

Ya que como lo plante de momento, donde rento, el voltaje es de 133Vca,no se si sea coincidencia , pero una tv, ya se le están por fundir los leds, la otra, se le empieza a ver un tono azul en la parte superior, digo ambas tiene 4 y 5 años respectivamente, igual y ya es de uso jejejeje, pero ya me desvié de la pregunta.


----------



## josco (Jun 11, 2021)

Si lo alimentas con la fuente si va a encender , Pero si tiene alarma de aviso de falta de AC en la linea te va a enfadar. Lo que no se es si en algo afecte no tener la bateria. Lo de los leds de las tv puede ser por desgate normal por uso hay teles que al año estan fallando de eso, Las fuentes de las tv son smps y se autoregulan entonces no puede haber una variacion de voltaje en la salida a menos que sea exagerada y de golpe como cuando hay tormentas o hacen corto los cables en las lineas de la calle.


----------



## duflos (Jun 12, 2021)

La parte de los led del tv desgastados por la tensión de la red me mato .... mas la linea"BARATA "


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Jun 12, 2021)

Los leds de las pantallas no tienen que ver con la línea, tienen su propia fuente de alimentación y con 1 que se queme, la TV tiene suficiente para no encender.
No se queman de a poquito se queman 1 al azar y es de un momento a otro.


----------



## josco (Jun 12, 2021)

Algunas tv si encienden con leds quemados, lo he visto en samsung, aun con cuando algunos ya hicieron fuego.


duflos dijo:


> La parte de los led del tv desgastados por la tensión de la red me mato .... mas la linea"BARATA "


Los leds se alimentan de la red? No entendi.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 4, 2021)

Lo normal es que la fuente de alimentación admita enormes variaciones en la entrada.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 4, 2021)

josco dijo:


> Algunas tv si encienden con leds quemados, lo he visto en samsung, aun con cuando algunos ya hicieron fuego.



Claro , cuando llevan tiras en paralelo es posible dentro de los límites de la protección , ahora cuando son TODOS en serie ya no


----------



## MaShicO (Sep 11, 2021)

Hola a todos, leyendo éste hilo me sumo a aportar un inversor monofásico versión 2. Lo implemente por aquellos años cuando inicié por el instituto y posteriormente lo he usado varias veces. Cabe resaltar que el circuito lo diseñó un ex profesor, su nombre es Jorge García Villareal, su historia es fenomenal, con decirles que no asistió a ninguna institución para aprender electrónica. Por suerte tengo casi todos sus libros, solo me faltan 2 tomos de los años 80-90, en fin todos los créditos para él.

Pdt: Si les interesa también les puedo compartir el circuito de inversor trifásico.


----------



## DJ T3 (Sep 11, 2021)

MaShicO dijo:


> : Si les interesa también les puedo compartir el circuito de inversor trifásico.


Siempre que se pueda, se comparte...  😉.

Sobre el transformador, es el típico 220V @ 12V-0V-12V, o cuál es su especificacion?


----------



## MaShicO (Sep 11, 2021)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Sobre el transformador, es el típico 220V @ 12V-0V-12V, o cuál es su especificacion?


Si, es un transformador con tap central, en el circuito únicamente se usaría ambos 12V.

Dejo el esquema de montaje.

Edit: En el circuito se trabaja con 18V


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 11, 2021)

MaShicO dijo:


> Pdt: Si les interesa también les puedo compartir el circuito de inversor trifásico.


----------

